# Uber text complains that I'm contacting riders too frequently compared to other drivers



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

I was surprised to receive a text from Uber stating that I have been contacting riders much more frequently than my peers considering I have 2260 rides for my 365 Day summary and I have been driving for Uber since Oct 2014. I tried to respond to the text but I got an error message about sending START to enable SMS. I sent START, sent a reply, and received an SMS Disable message. Apparently, Uber can send me complaint texts but I cannot respond back via texts.

I had tried to tell Uber that I have to contact riders whenever the pickup address is in front of a bus zone, a red zone, one lane of a two-lane road and I am blocking traffic, I am double parked risking a ticket by police and/or blocking traffic, parked outside a busy nightclub with other cars (Uber, Lyft, taxi, non-TNC) double parked, pickup is in an "unsafe" neighborhood, or rider does not show up after 7 minutes.

Just last night I had a rider who pin dropped five blocks on the same street from her actual location. She called me after her phone showed I arrived, but I was physically not in front of her. I told her for future Uber requests to double check her pin dropped location or manually enter a pickup address. Whenever I get requests for UberXL and the pickup is more than 5 mins away, I call the rider to confirm whether they really wanted UberXL or was the requested vehicle a mistake, many times the rider would say "no" they are a single rider or they only wanted UberX. I am not going to drive 12-20 minutes away for an UberXL ride, drive the rider for a ride less than 5 mins, and then later the rider complains to Uber about a mistaken vehicle selection and request a fare reduction.

One time around 2:30 AM, I had an UberXL request, 20 mins away, I call the rider and he said he needed to get home from the country club (high income suburb of San Francisco East Bay) and he was willing to pay for UberXL. I drive 20 mins from Berkeley and 500 Ft from the pickup point, the low-life cancels on me. The low-life did not respond to my phone call to answer why he cancelled the ride.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Moo Moo said:


> View attachment 13209
> 
> 
> I was surprised to receive a text from Uber stating that I have been contacting riders much more frequently than my peers considering I have 2260 rides for my 365 Day summary and I have been driving for Uber since Oct 2014. I tried to respond to the text but I got an error message about sending START to enable SMS. I sent START, sent a reply, and received an SMS Disable message. Apparently, Uber can send me complaint texts but I cannot respond back via texts.
> ...


What's next? They'll scold you for not using their brand of gas?


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

I got one last week. Don't care lol. I have the same reasons as you why I need it


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol.. I don't contact riders anymore. If you're not at the pin.. I'm gone in 5 minutes. No safe place to pull over.. automatic cancel.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Moo Moo said:


> View attachment 13209
> 
> 
> I was surprised to receive a text from Uber stating that I have been contacting riders much more frequently than my peers considering I have 2260 rides for my 365 Day summary and I have been driving for Uber since Oct 2014. I tried to respond to the text but I got an error message about sending START to enable SMS. I sent START, sent a reply, and received an SMS Disable message. Apparently, Uber can send me complaint texts but I cannot respond back via texts.
> ...


You are a independent contractor! They want to tell you how to do your job. Jerks , Clowns , A holes is what I think of them. How about a reward for being such a valuable partner for them. How bout a $500 or $1000 bonus every 1000 trips with out an accident? I could continue they basically want u to never harass or bother their riders . We are just supposed to make no money and piss our life away for them.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

That's not a big deal. Some rider probably *****ed because they don't want to actually talk to their driver or some shit like that.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Lol.. I don't contact riders anymore. If you're not at the pin.. I'm gone in 5 minutes. No safe place to pull over.. automatic cancel.


4.6 * or under = automatic cancel


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Chargr said:


> I got one last week. Don't care lol. I have the same reasons as you why I need it


I have been getting them more and more. I know I am doing it correctly because I get two a day! The threat keeps coming and I keep calling and texting the pax. I need my rides going a certain way many times and if they are not going in my direction, I ask them to cancel. Tell them according to their rules, we have a right to take rides you want. You are also an independent contractor.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Moo moo,

I feel your pain, trust me... and not in a B.J. Clinton way.

Now the hard hitting questions, and these are being asked because you're 2000+ rides into this:

Why are you even allowing *automated *Uber texts on your phone?

Why are you attempting to get a response by texting back the automated system?

Why are you texting pax when their pin drop is defective?

Why are you waiting over 5 minutes and 1 second for pax?

Why are you driving 12 to *20 *minutes to pick up locations?

In between all the useless crap in the forums (my content is probably 99.98% of that crap), there _is _very helpful information.
Seek and destroy.

Uber-on.

PS: The questions are rhetorical... hopefully they just get some thought process to a' churnin'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Moo Moo said:


> I was surprised to receive a text from Uber stating ...


Just reply to the text with STOP 
and you won't receive txt msgs from Uber anymore.

_FROM UBER:
https://help.uber.com/h/cd4389f8-02a9-4160-ae17-88c9be29825f_
*DISABLE TEXT MESSAGE UPDATES*
_We use text messages to inform partners of the latest Uber updates and incentives.
If you decide you no longer want to receive these updates, reply "STOP" to any text message. You will continue to receive updates via email.
If you'd like to re-enable text message updates, reply "START" to the last message you received._​
It makes for a MUCH less stressful Uber driving experience.

No more worthless 'surge' txt notices... (of course you still surges in the app)
No more "It's busy tonight... get out and drive" BS msgs.
No more stupid txts popping up while you're getting a *ping* or trying to navigate.
*Uber can't txt you if you opt out*.
You can always reply again and START receiving messages if you're lonely and have nothing better to do with your life.

I've been 'off-txt' since last May and have been much happier driving.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Moo Moo said:


> View attachment 13209
> 
> 
> I was surprised to receive a text from Uber stating that I have been contacting riders much more frequently than my peers considering I have 2260 rides for my 365 Day summary and I have been driving for Uber since Oct 2014. I tried to respond to the text but I got an error message about sending START to enable SMS. I sent START, sent a reply, and received an SMS Disable message. Apparently, Uber can send me complaint texts but I cannot respond back via texts.
> ...


Sounds like an employer.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> 4.6 * or under = automatic cancel


How do you see the Pax rating?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> How do you see the Pax rating?


It's on the screen when you are in the process of accepting a ride.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Txchick said:


> It's on the screen when you are in the process of accepting a ride.


Thanks!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> Thanks!


Your welcome!!!


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

Parking enforcement almost gave me a ticket because pax was taking forever, I called them, and he texted me saying 1 min. NOPE!. Lady was finishing ticketing the car in front of me, and I was next. Canceled the ride and left. 

Even parking enforcement said, 5 minutes is enough.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I think this is the only negative text I don't receive... Excessive cancellations-YES, poor acceptance-YES, excessive communication-NO which is why my cancellations are high. UBER says I've arrived, I start the clock 5:01 I cancel, rider no show $5.00 cancellation. NOW if I could only figure out a way to get 6 of those an hour.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

poopy said:


> Moo moo,
> 
> I feel your pain, trust me... and not in a B.J. Clinton way.
> 
> ...


I drive UberX and UberXL and thus I get ride requests for UberXL which can be up to 20 minutes away. I always try to remember to call the rider to confirm that they really want an UberXL ride or whether they chose XL by mistake. Here in the San Francisco East Bay area, an UberXL ride is $1.95 per mile compared to UberX which is $1.10 per mile. Obviously, I make more money on UberXL rides because the rides could be to the San Francisco Airport (from Berkeley) or 3-4 stops around Berkeley, or 3 stops in San Francisco starting from Berkeley. One time, I drove a woman from Clayton (Suburb near Concord, CA) to Rancho Cordova (near Sacrament0) for an UberXL ride because there no available UberX cars near Clayton and the 1.25 ride came to $239. The woman was visiting her sister in Clayton and she had to go home to young kids for an emergency (mother-in-law was sick and could no longer watch the kids).


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Seriously Moo Moo, F them. You do you.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I call virtually everyone and have not received one text from The Empire. I dont care if Uber frowns upon the practise, to me its the only efficient way to operate.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't opt out!
Do what your told
if you wanna grow old
if you can't beat em then join them

Saturday got this text after refusing a few surges and turning back the opposite direction from where the computer was trying to lead me.......

UBER ALERT: Demand is strong at Shoreline Amphitheatre in Mtn View & surge is high! Exit 101 at Rengstorff to use the dedicated pickup area near the venue and avoid getting stuck in traffic.



Earned Uber nearly $400 gross in an hour.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Moo Moo said:


> I drive UberX and UberXL and thus I get ride requests for UberXL which can be up to 20 minutes away. I always try to remember to call the rider to confirm that they really want an UberXL ride or whether they chose XL by mistake. Here in the San Francisco East Bay area, an UberXL ride is $1.95 per mile compared to UberX which is $1.10 per mile. Obviously, I make more money on UberXL rides because the rides could be to the San Francisco Airport (from Berkeley) or 3-4 stops around Berkeley, or 3 stops in San Francisco starting from Berkeley. One time, I drove a woman from Clayton (Suburb near Concord, CA) to Rancho Cordova (near Sacrament0) for an UberXL ride because there no available UberX cars near Clayton and the 1.25 ride came to $239. The woman was visiting her sister in Clayton and she had to go home to young kids for an emergency (mother-in-law was sick and could no longer watch the kids).


I had to move from a FX 35 to a Prius when the rate was $1 85 mi.
I wouldn't get into gear with an XL in CA unless XL surge was 1.6x or above


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

poopy said:


> Moo moo,
> 
> I feel your pain, trust me... and not in a B.J. Clinton way.
> 
> ...


The answers to your questions should not be available for free. Those that understand should be content. Best to let the gifted like you to continue making your right hand turns to get to your destination


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> I think this is the only negative text I don't receive... Excessive cancellations-YES, poor acceptance-YES, excessive communication-NO which is why my cancellations are high. UBER says I've arrived, I start the clock 5:01 I cancel, rider no show $5.00 cancellation. NOW if I could only figure out a way to get 6 of those an hour.


waiting 5 minutes without knowing where you are going is not a rideshare.

I get too many warnings about starting trips when arriving and then ending them immediately with picked up wrong pax


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I contact my riders all the time when my time is limited to 1 or 2 rides and need them to go the same way I am going. It is called ride sharing when I signed up and I continue to use it how Uber sold me on their business. Of course I get text about contacting my riders too much. Uber put in the HOME DESTINATION many have requested? Of course not. They think we are driving around blindly at 3:00 in the morning. Guess what? 100s if not 1000s are just dead mile it back home instead of taking chances on gettting farther out of their area.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I contact 75 to 80% of the riders usually after two or three minutes of waiting. I always say don't worry take your time. It's less stressful at 2 in the morning on a Sunday night when the odds are there isn't another passenger waiting for me.

Rush hour or prime time I still ask them or tell them to take their time I don't want them to think the truth im impatient. However that only part of the truth the other reality is I have no idea if I'm going to be deactivated as soon as the last rider rates me.

Another part of my problem his I want to do 8 to 10 trips today and I don't want it to take 8 to 10 hours


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Moo Moo said:


> View attachment 13209
> 
> 
> I was surprised to receive a text from Uber stating that I have been contacting riders much more frequently than my peers considering I have 2260 rides for my 365 Day summary and I have been driving for Uber since Oct 2014. I tried to respond to the text but I got an error message about sending START to enable SMS. I sent START, sent a reply, and received an SMS Disable message. Apparently, Uber can send me complaint texts but I cannot respond back via texts.
> ...


That's why you need to set parameters and stick with them! Unfortunately the dirt bag is within his right to do so. With unfortunately little compensation to you. There are so many things this model was not customized for. And one
is travel time and distance at present fares. Or the type of vehicles on the system. When they launched it was hybrids recommended. If not hybrid an economical gas version. Now you can get a black car to a hoopdy on the X platform. I even saw a non-black Lincoln Continental doing X. Sometimes I think some of the cancellations are the result of some fishing for a black car on X platform?


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Toes


R44KDEN said:


> I call virtually everyone and have not received one text from The Empire. I dont care if Uber frowns upon the practise, to me its the only efficient way to operate.


Toes on the curb.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> I call virtually everyone and have not received one text from The Empire. I dont care if Uber frowns upon the practise, to me its the only efficient way to operate.


In Vegas it is an absolute necessity. The system often pings in the wrong place. I have a timeshare that I get many pings from. Problem is if the passenger stands outside their room, it may ping as the condos next door. Couple that with people not waiting in the designated area for TNC pickups and calling becomes critical to making money.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

The text should say "Your *passengers* need to be contacted more often than *their* peers." Why is it all on the driver? Geez.


----------



## NothingLeftToLose (Oct 8, 2015)

Sloppy pin drops is one of my biggest peeves. I had a request last night - went to the drop ( which was in the middle of a parking lot ) and - surprise! - no pax. I was gonna make this my last fare of the night so I text the guy, ' which business are you at'. He sends me an address that is 4.2 miles from his original drop. Um....no.

Believe me, I really have zero desire to text my pax on a regular basis but I can't make a living on cancellation fees and this scenario happens all the time: pins in the middle of the street, pins in the dead center of shopping malls, pins in the middle of a 5 acre industrial warehouse, pins on narrow streets in front of busy clubs and restaurants where idling is not an option. I had a guy drop a pin and he wasn't even in the same state for ****'s sake. Has anyone at Uber corporate ever actually driven for Uber?!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

NothingLeftToLose said:


> Sloppy pin drops is one of my biggest peeves. I had a request last night - went to the drop ( which was in the middle of a parking lot ) and - surprise! - no pax. I was gonna make this my last fare of the night so I text the guy, ' which business are you at'. He sends me an address that is 4.2 miles from his original drop. Um....no.
> 
> Believe me, I really have zero desire to text my pax on a regular basis but I can't make a living on cancellation fees and this scenario happens all the time: pins in the middle of the street, pins in the dead center of shopping malls, pins in the middle of a 5 acre industrial warehouse, pins on narrow streets in front of busy clubs and restaurants where idling is not an option. I had a guy drop a pin and he wasn't even in the same state for ****'s sake. Has anyone at Uber corporate ever actually driven for Uber?!


If pax are gonna be flimsy with relocating themselves then it should do it automatically in the app. (Also a sign of how lazy our clientele is).


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup, the pin drop needs to go away. Uber should work off the pax GPS on their phone. 

I had an idiot pax yesterday in a HUGE apartment complex that dropped the pin. I get there and text "Your Uber driver is here. What Bldg are you in"? He text's back #53. I sat for 5 min. and cancelled no show. 

I'm not driving around the complex to find your lazy ****ing ass, you moron.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> That's not a big deal. Some rider probably *****ed because they don't want to actually talk to their driver or some shit like that.


Remember you're supposed to magically appear immediately after the ping is sent. Say nothing and drop the person without saying anything.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> If pax are gonna be flimsy with relocating themselves then it should do it automatically in the app. (Also a sign of how lazy our clientele is).


No - it's really not lazy riders.
It's all on Uber. The app relies on the last GPS read for location - which may not have updated.
AND Uber doesn't teach riders how to use the app effectively. Uber doesn't teach people how to move the pin OR even just update their GPS location.
Did you see Kalanick on Colbert? "Just push a button". And that's what riders do... they don't know any better.

I've posted here in the forum about this before (search GPS UPDATE)...
The app SHOULD force a rider's phone to update its GPS location ... and the app should then ask the user to CONFIRM the pin location before allowing a rider to hit submit a ride request. (but I guess that would delay things for the user... <shrug>. I suspect that's the direction the app will head in the future. But for now, we've have to communicate with the rider about pick-up location (see my signature tag).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Yup, the pin drop needs to go away. Uber should work off the pax GPS on their phone.


No. Absolutely not.
If it worked only on the GPS location you would always get sent to the middle of a building - or runway at an airport - or the middle of a shopping mall... and occasionally the middle of a field, lake or a 1/4 mile into the ocean.

GPS can be horribly inaccurate in cities with tall buildings and near large bodies of water (lakes, ocean).

And just as importantly, if it were GPS only, users wouldn't be able to send a car to pick someone up at a location different than where the app user is located.
(I get a lot of people who send cars to pick up their spouse/friend/kid from a different location)


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No - it's really not lazy riders.
> It's all on Uber. The app relies on the last GPS read for location - which may not have updated.
> AND Uber doesn't teach riders how to use the app effectively. Uber doesn't teach people how to move the pin OR even just update their GPS location.
> Did you see Kalanick on Colbert? "Just push a button". And that's what riders do... they don't know any better.
> ...


Yes I've educated pax on using the pin in the app. For the non technical folks I can see it being too complicated and going off "just push a button" but I know to relocate my pin in any app regarding GPS.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I call over 50% of my pax. No message. I did see something in the new app about not contacting the pax. 
Joke that. If the pax would get the pin located correctly and get out on the street when they are notified, I would not have to call.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

I text my pax every time "Your Uber is here" because 80% of the time they have no Idea I'm there, in the house getting ready, had no idea I would be there in 2 minutes, etc. As for the GPS/pax location issue, a couple of months ago I got in to a big argument with an Uberbot about this, we have pax that will drop the pin out side the surge area and then call/text you that's not where they were, long story short, the Uberbot flat out TOLD ME the system never makes a mistake and that the pax WILL BE where the pin is...... ok. So now when I get to where the pin is dropped and the pax tells me "oh that's not where I am" ok no problem, start trip, drive to where they are, pick them up take them to where ever, sometimes that means 4-5 miles between where the pin is dropped and where they really are, but hey the system never makes a mistake.......right??????


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

Or


THE MAN! said:


> That's why you need to set parameters and stick with them! Unfortunately the dirt bag is within his right to do so. With unfortunately little compensation to you. There are so many things this model was not customized for. And one
> is travel time and distance at present fares. Or the type of vehicles on the system. When they launched it was hybrids recommended. If not hybrid an economical gas version. Now you can get a black car to a hoopdy on the X platform. I even saw a non-black Lincoln Continental doing X. Sometimes I think some of the cancellations are the result of some fishing for a black car on X platform?


 Or fishing for an xl on the x platform.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, that's beyond stupid to slap you for that.

I only contact riders when necessary, like when I have trouble finding them or they are at some location like the airport where I need to know exactly where they are.

Ideally, I would never have to contact them, they would be exactly where they are supposed to be, they would have entered the correct destination already, the weather would be perfect, there would be no traffic, they would all tip 100%...


----------



## Cruisinelli (Dec 19, 2015)

NothingLeftToLose said:


> Sloppy pin drops is one of my biggest peeves. I had a request last night - went to the drop ( which was in the middle of a parking lot ) and - surprise! - no pax. I was gonna make this my last fare of the night so I text the guy, ' which business are you at'. He sends me an address that is 4.2 miles from his original drop. Um....no.
> 
> Believe me, I really have zero desire to text my pax on a regular basis but I can't make a living on cancellation fees and this scenario happens all the time: pins in the middle of the street, pins in the dead center of shopping malls, pins in the middle of a 5 acre industrial warehouse, pins on narrow streets in front of busy clubs and restaurants where idling is not an option. I had a guy drop a pin and he wasn't even in the same state for ****'s sake. Has anyone at Uber corporate ever actually driven for Uber?!


That's a very valid question! Maybe if the people who designed the app, and supposedly offer support and feedback to drivers actually spent a week behind the wheel, then they could see what they actually need to be investing in.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep, Uber is watching you closely, perhaps it has to do with christmas, sing along 

You better watch out,
You better not cry,
You better not pout,
I'm telling you why:
Uber is coming to town!

He's making a list,
And checking it twice,
Gonna find out who's naughty or nice.
Uber is coming to town!

He sees you when you're sleeping,
He knows when you're awake.
He knows when you've been bad or good,
So be good for goodness sake!

OH!...You better watch out, You better not cry
You better not pout, I'm Telling you why.
Uber is coming to town.

He sees you when you're sleeping,
He knows when you're awake.
He knows when you've been bad or good,
So be good for goodness sake!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Yes I've educated pax on using the pin in the app. For the non technical folks I can see it being too complicated and going off "just push a button" but I know to relocate my pin in any app regarding GPS.


And let's not fail to mention that a fair number of pax get all personally butt hurt when you show them how to accurately locate themselves on the app OR if you suggest that they might locate at a pickup spot they can actually be picked up at, and will hammer the driver rating. I could be more of a dick than I am about these bad locates, but still go out of my way to accommodate them most of the time. Around bar time however, and always when it's surging, it's 5 min. 1 quick call and as soon as they answer the call it's game over, and I cancel. If a drunk can't get to the ride in 5 min. the trip is NOT going to be worth it, even with surge. Move on to the next one and hope for better.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The only thing I suggest to pax is to turn on WiFi while using the app. 
It provides an extra fix from know WiFi IP addresses. 

That is all I will offer. I tell them "I will find you", but I really mean "I will collect that $4 SPF in 5 minutes."


----------

